# 비펑울이 떨어지거나 눈이 내리는 것



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

Another question about the weather report: 

하늘은 맑아지겠지만 충천...???...과 제주도는 오후늦게부터 내일새벽사이에 비펑울이 떨어지거나 눈이 내리는 것이 있겠습니다. (0:50)

What are the words she said that I missed??

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> What are the words she said that I missed??


 This is what I heard from the report. 따라서 하늘은 맑아지겠지만, 충청이남 서해안과 제주도는 오후 늦게부터 내일 새벽 사이에 빗방울이 떨어지거나 눈이 내리는 곳이 있겠습니다.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahhh Thank you so much!!!   that was extremely helpful!!!


----------



## 82riceballs

빗방울 is such an interesting choice of word. In English we would never say "raindrops"; we would always say rain in weather reports. Is there a reason the weather forecast used that word?


----------



## Kross

I am not sure why they use that word, but I have heard them say that expression quite a lot when there will be a small amount of rain forecast.


----------



## Rance

Not sure if they use in actual weather forecast, but in English you also have similar expression, "falling in fine drops".


----------



## 82riceballs

I see! I did get the feeling that she didn't mean that much rain was gonna come.


----------

